# Smoked Tuna



## smokeys my pet (Sep 25, 2007)

Any suggjestions onsmoking tuna?


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Smokeys... yeah...it's hard to get lit, but once it's going...hahah..

Welcome to SMF... head over to Roll Call forum and introduce yerself, and sign up for the 5 day ecourse. Bet there's tips there to get ya going...

there's a fish forum as well, and I doubt tuna's much different than SOMETHING posted there.

Personally...No, never tried it. Trout, salmon, catfish...but never tuna.

Have fun!


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 25, 2007)

smp

i do a lot of salmon and have eaten smoked tuna but i have never smoked any i guess you have tuna fillets maybe 1 1/2 to 2 inches thick i would brine just like i do salmon rinse the fillet and give fillets a heavy coat of the rocksalt on all sides let it sit for 1-1 1/2 hours rinse off salt place into smoker it is a pretty basic brine but thats what works for me
huey


----------



## smokeys my pet (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks will try this soon.


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 25, 2007)

i think that any brine you use on salmon will work great on tuna


----------



## gofish (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm in line with Salmon Clubbers thoughts ............. I have smoked salmon, trout, blues & tilapia but not Tuna.  Thats a hunk of meat that I prefer blackened and cooked quickly to medium rare ....... like a beef tenderloin.  I've always cooked it over direct charcoal heat & flames.  But keep us posted on your adventure, we're all open round here for new ideas.  There are lots of brine recipes here that work good for fish.  Use the search button on the top tool bar for specific key words.  I'll have to get you out on the Bay when the big Rockfish come back!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 26, 2007)

When I smoke tuna, I treat it like salmon or any other fish... brining and a good rinse is a must. When served, I drizzled a mixture of melted butter and fresh lemon juice, with a hint of fennel over it. It is way yummy!


----------



## johnh (Sep 27, 2007)

I have had smoked tuna many times and it is just awesome.  My friends own a large fishing boat and we travel out to the canyons and 1000 fathoms (east coast) to catch tuna etc.  

Here is what I like to do with it.  I don't treat smoked tuna as a main course, but rather an appetizer.  I smoke about 1/2 of a loin rather than the steaks.  Your fish monger should be able to order or save a loin for you.

I only use apple or cherry to smoke tuna.  It will naturally want to fall apart like a piece of pulled pork and does form a bark.  

For the appetizer, all i do is mix a little tobasco (to taste) with mayonaise.  Serve with crackers and let everyone put a little dollup of the mayo mixture on the cracker and then put a piece of the smoked tuna on top.  

Its awesome.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks alot i will be trying some hopefully pretty soon.


----------



## gofish (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a nice appetizer ............. I'll have to try this.


----------



## texassmoker (Sep 30, 2007)

I love Tuna steaks....here's a twist. Grill them first on both sides for about 90 seconds each right on top of the hottest part of the grill side. Then move them into the smoker for about 45 minutes as far away from the fire as possible. Applewood is very good for this one.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Oct 8, 2007)

Smoked some Friday and it was a big hit at Gramasons house when I took it their.


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 8, 2007)

I must have missed this thread when it first came out, but I've thought about smoking some yellow fin steaks using the Altron Brown cardboard box method.  It might work for you as well:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show...245800,00.html

http://www.goodeatsfanpage.com/Seaso...Transcript.htm

Basically a hot plate generates the smoke, and the box just keeps the smoke and the low heat contained.


----------



## keywesmoke (Oct 8, 2007)

We mainly make "fish dip" out of smoked fish. Tuna, Wahoo, Cobia, King mac, almost anything. We make a chunky dip with celery, onions, spices (paprika)and mayo.


----------



## selli (Aug 13, 2012)

I want to smoke some tuna steaks and will cook it like many suggested, brining and smoking.  What I haven't seen is temperature suggestions for when it is done, 
My questions
1. What would be a good temperature to cook the Tuna steaks at in my electric smoker?
2. What temp. Should I cook to?  I have smoked salmon to 145 and that has always been good.
3. Should the tuna be eaten right away or does it need a little foil time?

Thanks in advance for your help

Selli


----------



## austinl (Aug 15, 2012)

Selli said:


> I want to smoke some tuna steaks and will cook it like many suggested, brining and smoking. What I haven't seen is temperature suggestions for when it is done,
> My questions
> 1. What would be a good temperature to cook the Tuna steaks at in my electric smoker?
> 2. What temp. Should I cook to? I have smoked salmon to 145 and that has always been good.
> ...


Have you considered a marinade instead of a brine?  A marinade will get flavor into the surface of the fish but will not cover up that delicious fish flavor deeper in.  There is no need to let it rest for longer than 10 minutes or so (I've never tried wrapping it in foil, just cooled on a rack or plate if that's all you have) because you are not dealing with a large piece of meat here.  I cook my fish in the smoker at the regular 220 and remove when IT crosses into the low 140's and they all come out nice and moist.  Be cautious about the salt content of whatever method you choose to season it with as fish will quickly absorb it (I've made that mistake before), good luck!


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 15, 2012)

I am curious to see how this would turn out!

Big Lew  BBQ


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice Idea too!


----------

